# Why do dog's "scoot" their rear ends???



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

*Wanna know why dog's "scoot" their rear ends???*

*Why Does My Dog Scoot His Rear End? *


When a dog scoots (drags) his rear end on the carpet, it can look bizarre—and even comical. And if it’s done in front of visitors, it can also be embarrassing. If you’ve ever witnessed this behavior, you may have wondered what is driving your dog to do this. In almost all cases your dog is trying to get relief from irritation in his anal region. 

There are, in fact, several possible reasons for the irritation: 

Full, swollen, or impacted anal glands. Your dog’s anal glands are located on the sides of his rectum. If everything is normal with your dog, his anal glands will empty when he defecates. This is one way dogs mark their territory. However, if the glands become clogged due to an infection or another medical problem, your dog may not be able to express (empty) his glands. As a result, he will experience discomfort in the anal area. To relieve this irritation, he may drag his rear end on a rough surface, such as a carpet. 

Tapeworm infection. When a dog is infected by tapeworms, his anal area could become irritated or itchy when small sections of the parasite exit his rectum. 

Skin allergies. When a dog has allergies, any area of skin can become itchy, including the skin around his rectum and under his tail. 

Dried fecal matter around the anus. Another reason for irritation around the anus has a very simple explanation: dried particles of stool that are stuck to the area. If this is the case, your dog’s scooting might relieve the irritation—but it could result in stained carpets. 

Treatment for the conditions that cause scooting 

Normally, your dog’s anal glands will automatically empty (express) themselves when he moves his bowels. However, when the glands become clogged or swollen, professional help may be needed. If your dog occasionally scoots his rear end and you take him to a groomer on a regular basis, the groomer may be able to express your dog’s anal glands. But if you’ve noticed that your dog is prone to this condition, it’s best to take him to the vet for an examination. If left untreated, clogged anal glands can rupture—and you want to make sure your dog receives proper medical attention BEFORE that happens. 

Tapeworms and skin allergies require treatment by your veterinarian. So if you notice you dog scooting, it's best to have him examined so that the cause of the problem can be identified, and appropriate treatment instituted.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I always assumed it was because it itched and rubbing it felt good, and I certainly am not going to rub it for them.

Though it's not something any dog I've had has done much, I've known a few who did though.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Aw c'mon TX ya know ya wanna help scratch yer dog's bum  My guys do this on occasion... my boston because of his pig tail and anal glands I'm sure (although I won't have them expressed cause once ya do ya always generally have to)

My lab does when he has worms so that's a nice tell.

The other 4 not so much.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

My Maggie did this when we first got her and I was so grossed out  I thought for sure she had worms but being that we were leash potty training her I didnt really see any worms so I started to google it and thought it must be anal glands...took her to the groomers and problem solved  That was 7 months ago and so far so good.


----------

